# Is Puritan Hard drive the new, "amazinglibrary.com": referencing help



## Ben_Ives (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello,

I bought the "Amazinglibrary" about 7 years ago and I am trying to cite/reference some books contained in it. 

I'd like to provide a web address in my bibliography, but amazinglibrary.com is now a dead link. I assume that the Puritan Hardrive took over from it?

I'm trying to reference ANF01, there is an online copy here: <http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf01.i.html> but it states that Philip Schaff's work has been edited by 2 people, which my copy doesn't so really its a different book, so because I've already done my research etc from my copy I need to reference that. To refer in my bibliography to books that I have saved on my PC with an inactive link I think is stretching what I can do here. 

Any advice from anyone?

Thanks,


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't think the two businesses are related; but in any event you should reference what you have. I could be wrong but I don't think there are two different editions. The multiple editors may apply to the series and if so you will need to cite all editors for the series (see the form in the style you are using; CMS, etc.). To be sure you can see how WorldCat.org: The World's Largest Library Catalog lists editions.


----------



## Ben_Ives (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for your help Chris


----------

